# Shutter Island - With Spoilers



## WildWon (Jun 22, 2010)

I watched Shutter Island last weekend. Wife® was REALLY looking forward to it, and i was hella curious.

The trailer stated something along the lines of "...with a twist ending that will have you talking for days."
Yea, with a bullshit twist ending that i've been talking about... so people won't waste their time.

ANOTHER fucking Multiple Personality Disorder twist? SERIOUSLY?!
Twenty minutes into the film (zero fluff there. i timed it) i tuned to Wife® and said "I'm just throwing out an idea. He's actually a patient on the island and this is all made up."

She looked at me after it was done, and said "Wow. You were right and that movie was fucking filth. Even with it being that ending... the movie was boring!"
And she was right. It could have been cut down to 90 minutes and i would have enjoyed it more.

The only entertaining moment was when i freed up the 1.5 gigs of my drive by deleting this disappointing pile of trash.

Mind you, i LOVE DiCaprio & Scorsese. And when they team up, it's great. The Departed is one of the most stunningly made movies in YEARS.
Shutter Island? Fucking trash.

(note to all film-makers ((because i know you read this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)) - Stop with the MPD twist. Fight Club was the last great movie to use it, and that's it. Since then, it's become more trite than the "Evil Twin Did It!" move that was used in soap operas back in the 80's and 90's. Creativity is not MPD.)

Woof... rant over.


----------



## pitman (Jun 22, 2010)

I could have watched it at home, but nooooooooooo, my friend wanted to see this at all cost at the theater, I want my 10$ back...


----------



## WildWon (Jun 22, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I could have watched it at home, but nooooooooooo, my friend wanted to see this at all cost at the theater, I want my 10$ back...



I'm so very sorry to hear that. I haven't been so pissed at a film in YEARS. Had i gone to the theater to watch this, i would have gone to the front desk to ask for my money back. I would have raised hell, and i would have gotten at LEAST free tickets to another show.

And that's not me saying i'm entitled to it... that's just how theaters work. Raise ANY kind of a fuss, they'll compensate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i don't over use it, but for shit movies, i'd raise a stink)


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

I lost interest in this when I saw the trailer.


----------



## pitman (Jun 22, 2010)

I wish they worked like that over here, I have seen someone trying to get something but the staff didn't care, the closet theater near me (a 20 min. drive) is shitty with broken chairs that haven't been fixed for 4 years (!!!) and even had the audacity of selling me tickets to those chairs (it wasn't full so I could basically sit anywhere), I hate going to the theater...

I getting tired of the DiCaprio & Scorsese combo.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

I loved the film, actually.

To quote myself from the topic I made:



			
				Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Well, anyways, I went to the cinema yesterday with my family to see Shutter Island, the newest film by Martin Scorcese. I have to say, I didn't expect it was going to be so incredibly good, after watching a trailer I thought 'Hey, that could be a fun film, I might watch it sometime', and I'm happy I did. It's one of the best films I've seen in quite a while.
> 
> The story: two cops get set to an island to investigate the case of a runaways patient of a mental hospital located on the island. Lots of things happen. You never know if what you're seeing is either reality, a dream, a hallucination, a flashback, etc. The open ending also makes you doubt whether it was all a lie or not, which is really good. I love it when I can't just say something happened, and when you can discuss the meaning of the scene afterwards.
> 
> ...



I can agree with some of your points though.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 22, 2010)

But its not open ended. At all. He's nuts. He resets at the end. They're going to put him down. Done.

(all the stuff about the conspiracy was covered. It's not there, he made it up. Nothing in the light house, no nothing.)

However, i can agree about the music. The score was well put together. But that's it


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> But its not open ended. At all. He's nuts. *He resets at the end*. They're going to put him down. Done.
> 
> (all the stuff about the conspiracy was covered. It's not there, he made it up. Nothing in the light house, no nothing.)


he resets, really? i mean, he says 



Spoiler



'which is worse? to live as a monster...or to die as a good man?'


personally, i think that he is sane at the end...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 22, 2010)

I got a DMCA notice from my ISP for DLing this shitfest


----------



## pitman (Jun 22, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I got a DMCA notice from my ISP for DLing this shitfest



At least it wasn't Farcry...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> But its not open ended. At all. He's nuts. He resets at the end. They're going to put him down. Done.


You can argue on that. Mainly because it all seems so weird (no matter how you look at it, lots of things in the film make no sense whatsoever).


----------



## WildWon (Jun 23, 2010)

Seeing how he's talking to his psych as his "partner" again... yea, he reset. Doc gives the "it didn't work" glance to his associates and they come to take him away.

The question was supposed to be a morality questing that was thrown it to give it "depth." But in reality, it was a tack-on job that didn't help it at all.

This isn't a mind-bender movie. People like to take straight-forward scripts and make it more than it is.

They wrapped it up, and it's so succinct that people are TRYING to find more that isn't there. Seriously, go watch the end again. Don't "look for more," and you'll see my point.

This was a shit movie (and book, from what a buddy of mine told me).


----------



## pitman (Jun 23, 2010)

It was like those endings "It was all a dream...", I seriously fucking hate those endings.


----------



## Raika (Jun 23, 2010)

I liked everything except the ending. It was bullshit.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 23, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Seeing how he's talking to his psych as his "partner" again... yea, he reset. Doc gives the "it didn't work" glance to his associates and they come to take him away.
> 
> The question was supposed to be a morality questing that was thrown it to give it "depth." But in reality, it was a tack-on job that didn't help it at all.
> 
> ...



While I completely agree that it was a shit movie, I'd just like to go on record saying that I don't think he "reset" at the end.  What I saw was him realizing what he'd done and that there was no way out of there.  He said what he did *knowing* that they were going to put him down.  He gave up.


----------



## mameks (Jun 23, 2010)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed, this sums up the ending for me...


----------



## WildWon (Jun 23, 2010)

@Old8oy-
Ok, fair enough. I misunderstood what Shlong was stating about it too.

@Shlong- i thought you meant through the whole film, he was lucid. My bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i made the mistake of going onto IMDb... and that is just full of "i want this to be so much more than the shitpile it actually is" posters...)

Even with that cleared up. Fuck it. Still a shit movie


----------



## cornaljoe (Jun 28, 2010)

I just watched this last night and I liked it.  At the end I don't think he reset... he was only pretending so he would die sane.  He probably knew he would reset and wanted to die while he had his sanity.  I can agree with some parts were drawn out, boring, and didn't make sense.  Overall it was pretty good.


----------

